# I loved this photo!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I loved this photo. This will be me one day. An old lady feeding ferals!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Me too!! My greatest hope is to be a hope to others.....and since I'm not especially fond of most people - except those that lurk here of course, that means cats!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, how sweet! I really hope I'm not the only one who drives around with a kennel, water & food dishes, jugs of water, food, towels, and a first aid kit in my trunk! You never know what you'll find when driving around. I don't have any colonies I feed (yet) other than the ones in my yard, but I've stopped several times to pick up and feed strays in need.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Snap. me too,


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That's already me. Looks just like me.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

i carry a can or two or store brand mini can in my backpack for any ferals i run into that i can get near to.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep, looks about right. 

I keep cans of cat food in my purse, just in case.


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

Do you know of any particular colonies in the GTA? I'm right down town at the Distillery. I'm trying to find out how I can volunteer locally to help out ferals since I can't have any other cats right now...maybe a foster...but anyways, I haven't seen any ferals around here.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Hope Toronto members respond!


----------

